# The Owl Shop New Haven Herf (2/23/07)



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, Tripp and I were thinking about a mini-herf, and settled on the Owl Shop in New Haven... we figured since there were a few Gorillas up in New Haven, we might as well have a few others join us! Nothin' big, just some good smokes and good times.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Any takers?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Bump... because this is tomorrow


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

What time?

I have a wake to attend @ 4 pm


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Hello from Delaware!

I was at the Owl Shop New Years Eve with a few gorillas and had a great time. Cute waitresses and nice decor.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

fpkjr said:


> What time?
> 
> I have a wake to attend @ 4 pm


I plan to get there at about 4, but I'm sure we'll be there for a while. We could start earlier though.... Thats fine with me:ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Tripp said:


> I plan to get there at about 4, but I'm sure we'll be there for a while. We could start earlier though.... Thats fine with me:ss


I'll get there around 4:00-4:30, but as Tripp said, we'll be there a while.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

4:30ish today... herf... word up.


----------

